# Getting old gets old



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Starting at about 40, the brain starts fading. I have confirmed that with numerous people, who also go around looking for something that is in their hand or front pocket. After confirming that, I knew it still sucked, but it is completely normal, and not a sign of anything unusual.

Then the prostate checks began. At 53 (tomorrow), I have only had two of those, the last one being a few weeks ago. I think I will wait another 4 years to get a physical again, if only for that reason. It has been my goal to find a female doctor (even an ugly one), with skinny fingers and short fingernails. I have not been successful in finding one of those. As I found out a few weeks ago, even if the dude isn't big, no matter what, his finger is too damned big. I'm sure several people in adjoining rooms heard my very unpleasant moan.

And, of course, my doctor now wants me to get a colonoscopy. I was clueless about those, until I just now did some research. I knew about the nasty crap you have to drink, but I had no idea that they run a 4' tube up your ass to take pictures (or whatever else they do). And now I understood why they sedate you via IV, and someone else has to drive you home afterward.

I beat my plantar fasciitis (sp?) with some exercises I figured out, but I developed another pain in that same ankle. Visually, my ankle bone sticks out much farther to my left. It hurts like hell when I go up and down stairs. It hurts like holy hell when I hike up, or down, or along steep hills. It doesn't bother me at all (except for the persistent ache) when I am riding my MTB. But my doctor has hobbled me, until he gets this figured out. Office visit x-rays showed something in there, but he wasn't sure what it is. Probably either a stress fracture, or some kind of benign bone cancer. So, he ordered a CT scan of it, which I have gotten, but it will be another week until he can see me and go over the CT scan results. That $2,900 CT scan cost me $400. If that doesn't reveal the problem, then he will order an MRI. He may just be milking this for all the money he can generate. But he told me not to ride or hike until this is solved. I don't want to spend another $400-$1,000 just to find that I can't ride or hike anymore. Screw that crap.

And then the movements of the bowels became a really pleasant feeling of relief. The boss who told me that 31 years ago was right - we really do eventually cherish bowel movements. I thought he was an idiot when he said that.

And then the little yellow or blue pills became necessary. I didn't think I would ever need those. But they do work wonderfully, helping with achieving the best feeling in the world.

In other words:
*
GETTING OLD SUCKS!!!**
*


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Still better than the alternative.... as far as we know.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

53 is young.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Getting old has lots of drawbacks but on the upside @ 57 I feel like I'm in the best shape of my life, credit to plenty of exercise and a much improved diet. That could all change at anytime but for now I feel fantastic and am enjoying life.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Umm, maybe for you, but I'm quite enjoying getting old.

Perhaps it's a point of view.

I'm just glad I don't see the world the same way as you!


----------



## Demented (Sep 18, 2018)

Like my dad always says "pulling weeds beats the heck out of pushing them".


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Nurse Ben said:


> Umm, maybe for you, but I'm quite enjoying getting old.
> 
> Perhaps it's a point of view.
> 
> I'm just glad I don't see the world the same way as you!


Same here!!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

A friend told me I can be upset about getting old but I’m still going to get old. Coffee and ibuprofen baby. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Demented said:


> Like my dad always says "pulling weeds beats the heck out of pushing them".


I like that....just came in from pulling weeds!
I'm pretty sure the OP was somewhat tongue in cheek, but getting old really isn't that bad. Going through medical issues at any age, though, is a different matter.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

hahha..great post.

but to be serious. i'm aging okay. i wouldnt say gracefully, but yea. "okay"

the colon scope thing: i visited my doctor on my 50th birthday. that day..she goes" hey, happy birthday..it's today!!..oh, i got you something" 

i was foolishly about to say, "oh, you shouldn..."

"your colonoscopy is scheduled!!"

"oh, you really shouldnt have..." SHE scheduled me two weeks away. talk about crestfallen. worst gift ever. but she was right. the males in my family were decimated by cancer. no sense sticking my head in the dirt. and you know what? it was cake!! the drink wasnt bad if you kept it in the fridge. ice cold!! slug it, and walk to the can. no discomfort "going". it literally just came out..no cramps, zero discomfort. the second time drinking the stuff, i was spotless. you know because it comes out just like it went in. orangy in color. the event? besides the extraordinarily cute technicians hustling about the room. (i dont know how uglier techs would have made it better, but somehow that is how i felt) it all was okay. i did drop a killer joke on them..one they admitted to hearing for the first time. (i cant remember it now..hey, i'm old). prep your joke..practice it. hahahha..


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

**** start going south at different ages for different people, but 65 is the standard cutoff. I'm conforming to the norm. Fifties was nothin'. I was going great guns in early 60s. Now in my mid 60s I'm getting notably weaker, slower, and less mentally sharp. More aches, pains and fatigue. It's kind of annoying, but what are you gonna do. Just keep working at it until you can't. I'm fortunate in not having any diagnosed conditions like BP, cholesterol, prostate, ED... and am not on any drugs...though I'm thinking of trying some now that I hear they've legalized mushrooms in Denver.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

55 and none of that applies. Think young and I enjoy my life. BTW OP....my buddy has a female DR.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I got an endoscopy the same day as my colonoscopy. My only instructions were if they were going to use the same camera, would they please do the endoscopy first.

Life is what you make of it, but so far I have enjoyed the first few years of my 50's. I am feeling good and loving life.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

54, and turning 55 the day I do a 24-hour race solo SS, and in the best shape of my life...and I played college football back in the day. Have had three major surgeries in the past 9 years (two rotator cuffs and one triceps tendon), and fully recovered each time. Had my colonoscopy, which was no big deal whatsoever, etc, etc, etc.

I feel great, and have great energy and enthusiasm. Maybe fall asleep a bit earlier, and don’t go clubbing anymore...LOL...but I haven’t missed a beat.

It’s all a state of mind.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Middle Age starts at 50. Old Age starts at death. By then it's too late to worry.

Twenty years ago I wrote an article published in Dirt Rag on turning 50. If anyone can find it, it explains a multitude of things except now I realize the vast majority could be better stated in an article on turning 70.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

60 in October...have a few more aches and pains but I'm still doing what I love. Compared to 10-15 years ago...I would venture to say life is even better as there are fewer distractions and I'm more 'experienced'.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> ... and am not on any drugs...though I'm thinking of trying some now that I hear they've legalized mushrooms in Denver.


Me too. I read somewhere that for people who are faced with a diagnosis of a fatal condition (no one here, I hope!) one dose of Psilocybin had a significantly positive effect on their outlook in 80% of cases......I just want to try it for the hell of it.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course getting old sucks, in the physical sense anyway. The pain is divided into two groups:

Group 1: The stuff that just gets visited upon you like in a car accident, some cronic illness, my bad back, etc. Yup, this stuff sucks!

Group 2: The stuff I pulled, broke, sprained, brained, skiing, motorcycling, mountain biking, climbing, and just being a kind of dumb ass.

I've got a great story for every one of those group 2 injuries!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is Mr B. He is the oldest veteran on my unit. He turned 106 in January this year. He naps a lot during the day, doesn't complain about his health, needs help getting dressed but he talks proudly of his life accomplishments (He was born during WWI and was a WWII journalist). He enjoyed doing various sports during his life. I currently have 6 other residents on my 2 two units that are over a century old. 3 more will be turning 100 this year. They use walkers for mobility and they are all cognitively intact; most importantly they all have a sense of humour. I am in awe of these amazing people. I found that if you can survive your 50s ...the odds of living into your 60's, 70's and 80's + are pretty good.









I'm older than you OP (In my 50's I learned to mtb & DH; ski, dirt bike; run etc. survived cancer and will be running my first half marathon in 2 weeks). Every day is a gift.

I hope you get out of your funk OP


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

Lone Rager said:


> **** start going south at different ages for different people, but 65 is the standard cutoff. I'm conforming to the norm. Fifties was nothin'. I was going great guns in early 60s. Now in my mid 60s I'm getting notably weaker, slower, and less mentally sharp. More aches, pains and fatigue. It's kind of annoying, but what are you gonna do. Just keep working at it until you can't. I'm fortunate in not having any diagnosed conditions like BP, cholesterol, prostate, ED... and am not on any drugs...though I'm thinking of trying some now that I hear they've legalized mushrooms in Denver.


I was doing great during my 50's then I got hurt doing MX and late 50's early 60's did suck. Work and stress were taking their toll and I wasn't exercising at all then I got into MTB. I still feel old now but my attitude has improved and I am getting stronger and feeling better all the time. You can't reverse aging but you can certainly slow it down. Will never give up my MTB and go back to those days.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

aerobat66 said:


> Starting at about 40, the brain starts fading. I have confirmed that with numerous people, who also go around looking for something that is in their hand or front pocket. After confirming that, I knew it still sucked, but it is completely normal, and not a sign of anything unusual.
> And, of course, my doctor now wants me to get a colonoscopy. I was clueless about those, until I just now did some research. I knew about the nasty crap you have to drink, but I had no idea that they run a 4' tube up your ass to take pictures (or whatever else they do). And now I understood why they sedate you via IV, and someone else has to drive you home afterward.
> 
> I beat my plantar fasciitis (sp?) with some exercises I figured out,
> And then the little yellow or blue pills became necessary. I didn't think I would ever need those. But they do work wonderfully, helping with achieving the best feeling in the world.


Can relate to a lot of that stuff..... 
Losing track of things just makes me b1tchy and curse a lot but I do get over it pretty quick - I'm closing in on 58 years this fall. I could do much better just being organized so part of it is my own doing adding more b1tchy feeling since I'm to blame. 
The colon scope isn't terrible, I get all clear-minded after fasting for that time, it's a crazy good feeling in the brain so there is something to toxins or whatever in my diet for sure. Some experience that feeling as well I'm told but not all.

Tell me about the exercises you did for the foot pain. My wife is going through that although not sure it's P F .



J.B. Weld said:


> Getting old has lots of drawbacks but on the upside @ 57 I feel like I'm in the best shape of my life, credit to plenty of exercise and a much improved diet. That could all change at anytime but for now I feel fantastic and am enjoying life.


Hey JB- Right ON
if you are comfortable with it, can you just give a brief outline of some dietary changes you made for the better or links to info that relate to your success? Anything will help point me in the right direction. I've done better but can still improve. Occasional beers, still do some white milk and bread and fast foods etc.... love potatoes and the big breakfasts but have def cut back. 
Thanks !

Carry on old folks !!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I turn 57 in July and actually enjoy this age. No major medical issues, although I made need a wisdom tooth pulled. 

I am essentially as strong biking as I have ever been. I credit that to lucky genes and consistent exercise since my teens. 

I’m going to keep on keeping on until something knocks me off the rails. Then I’ll get up again and again until I’m pushing up daisies. 

So, chin up and get on the bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bachman1961 said:


> Hey JB- Right ON
> if you are comfortable with it, can you just give a brief outline of some dietary changes you made for the better or links to info that relate to your success? Anything will help point me in the right direction. I've done better but can still improve. Occasional beers, still do some white milk and bread and fast foods etc.... love potatoes and the big breakfasts but have def cut back.
> Thanks !


Basically less meat and more vegetables, pretty much never fast food anymore unless it's an emergency. A day without lot's of fresh veggies anymore just doesn't feel right. I used to never eat breakfast but I've been on a 2 egg per morning kick lately, probably I should start alternating with steel cut oats and fruit. Also trying to avoid anything processed. I love a good beer but now try to limit it to 1 per day.

Been riding a ton and feel fantastic.


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

get some TRT that **** works amazing


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The colonoscopy is really not that bad. I did it last year. The lead-up is inconvenient but it's well worth the procedure. 

Do you really have ED or is it just a mental thing? I think most guys take them but don't need to...the industry makes us feel like they're necessary. When I inquired about T replacement, which coincides with ED, my doc asked me one question: do I wake up with morning wood. If the answer is yes, then you're in good shape and don't need pills or T.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> Basically less meat and more vegetables, pretty much never fast food anymore unless it's an emergency. A day without lot's of fresh veggies anymore just doesn't feel right. I used to never eat breakfast but I've been on a 2 egg per morning kick lately, probably I should start alternating with steel cut oats and fruit. Also trying to avoid anything processed. I love a good beer but now try to limit it to 1 per day.
> 
> Been riding a ton and feel fantastic.


Good plan. My wife is an awesome cook (and baker) and we eat very well. Not that we (or I) totally avoid the processed stuff but not as often as my younger days. We do plenty of roasting, steaming or grilling of veggies, and stick primarily with chicken, pork and salmon. Red meat on occasion. I'm a sucker for sweets so it's portion control with those because I refuse to give them up.

She also makes homemade yogurt in the Instapot...2$ and you're good for several days or more. Just add fruit or honey to taste...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FKipper said:


> I was doing great during my 50's then I got hurt doing MX and late 50's early 60's did suck. Work and stress were taking their toll and I wasn't exercising at all then I got into MTB. I still feel old now but my attitude has improved and I am getting stronger and feeling better all the time. You can't reverse aging but you can certainly slow it down. Will never give up my MTB and go back to those days.


Yeah. Life can get in the way. I was doing moto and road motorcycle racing in my 40s. Got hurt but nothing debilitating. 50s were golden for me as I got into cycling again and work/life situation was great. That continued into early sixties. I'm really starting to feel my age now. It's kinda annoying, but figure I'll come to terms with it sooner or later and accept the reality.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

the ONLY thing that bummed me out of my "patina"; my eyesight. it is such a crappy thing that i need reading glasses. my iphone is set on bright and is the size of a small TV.

reading glasses..BOOO! 

my hair abandoning me, yea. whatever. 

oh, i crashed my mtn bike hard last year. landed myself in the ER. in my youth, i would have brushed off the dirt, taken a selfie, and jumped in the shower with a bottle of betadine. this time, i healed slow. i actually had some fear afterwards. getting back in the saddle was a chore. 

but i'm back now. chugging along. slow and steady.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the tips JB and taking a few minutes there.

Sounds like solid advice and a few changes or substitutions in order for me as trying to make it easy and simple but... 'old habits' lol. 
Congrats on making some good choices and keeping active. That's key IMO.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

My teacher is 90 now, and I've seen how his decades of old school strength performances and his decades of Judo competition and Shotokan karate have worn down his hips and spine and other joints. Yet, after practicing with him 20 years ago, and practicing with him now, it's amazing how much he's improved as his body has failed him. Far more effective now than two decades back.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

MSU Alum said:


> Me too. I read somewhere that for people who are faced with a diagnosis of a fatal condition (no one here, I hope!) one dose of Psilocybin had a significantly positive effect on their outlook in 80% of cases......I just want to try it for the hell of it.


If you get the chance, don't pass up the opportunity. It will be an unforgettable experience. The one and only time I tried it, about 15-20 years ago, it was quite profound. But I made 2 mistakes. First, I drank a 12-pack prior to eating them. Second, I found that 6 large caps & stems was way too much to take the first time. When it hit me, it really hit me. I could not even open the zipper to my tent door. I had done LSD a few times prior to that, and the 'shrooms blew those acid trips away. I went into the corners of my mind and inner psyche that I had never seen before. Then I was essentially to sleep (but not really), and had an extremely profound and very vivid dream that was almost a nightmare. I was walking through a chasm with stone walls, and monsters kept popping their heads out of the walls. I lopped their heads off with a machete, as I progressed to the end. Got every one of them. I made it to the end of the tunnel, unscathed. In hindsight, I think I was slaying my inner demons.

If you try some, find out a normal dosage, and take that. I understand that a normal trip is rather mild, and you just might see things like butterflies and such, that aren't really there, as well as much more vivid colors. And the trip doesn't last terribly long.

You will see and understand things differently with your mind's eye, forever, after that. You will use parts of your mind that have never been used before. And that is a positive thing.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

bachman1961 said:


> Tell me about the exercises you did for the foot pain. My wife is going through that although not sure it's P F .


I just work the affected parts, with stretches. I tried pulling a rope or strap, then discovered that actually using my own foot parts worked far better. I point my toes upward, holding them there until I feel a sore burn. Then I point them downward to relax things, briefly. Then stretch upward again, and hold it there until it hurts. After doing that for maybe 5 minutes every night, 3 or 4 times, my severe PF pain went 90% away. Now it is just a very minor ache, and when it starts hurting more, I do that exercise again, and it goes away again.

I tried everything that the doctor told me to do - arch supports, stiffer shoes, ankle brace, etc. That accomplished absolutely nothing, for me. My exercise did the trick.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

MSU Alum said:


> Me too. I read somewhere that for people who are faced with a diagnosis of a fatal condition (no one here, I hope!) one dose of Psilocybin had a significantly positive effect on their outlook in 80% of cases......I just want to try it for the hell of it.


Check out the writing of Terrence McKenna on the subject of shrooms. He was an ethnobotanist by profession.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't stop riding! I also trail run and last fall, fell out of it due to the showers at work being closed for remodeling. Then, when they opened, I got busy at work and had to travel a bit. Once you get out of the habit, it's tough to get back into and discouraging trying to get back to where you were. I haven't given up on the running but it is still a bit of a battle; just getting in 1 or 2 runs a week and I really need to get in 4 to feel like I really enjoy it and not struggling to get even 5k (I usually work up to 6-8 miles during the summer and do at least 3 during the winter). I also felt like I was having more general pains and stiffness; trail running and mountain biking keep me loose and since I was just mtbing once on the weekend, it wasn't enough to shake my joints free and I would feel stiff after riding. Now my recovery is much faster riding twice a week and running once or twice.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

cyclelicious said:


> I found that if you can survive your 50s ...the odds of living into your 60's, 70's and 80's + are pretty good.


Odds are certainly better than for those who don't survive their 50s, anyway. 



chazpat said:


> Whatever you do, don't stop riding!


^^^ this. Just. Don't. Stop.
=sParty


----------



## tubby74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> reading glasses..BOOO!


scopes I am getting pretty good at the prep for now having had a few. first one was a routine check which found a huge chunk of cancer, so yeah worth the discomfort of prep.

but reading glasses suck. What is this I am about to eat? can't tell unless I go find my glasses. Reading on a pillow in bed, and just cant find a comfortable position without glasses getting all skew. its one of those minor annoyances you put on someone to really mess with them


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Fast food is also a distant memory as I aged. I just didn’t feel well after a fast food burger. 

There are other burger options around here. Or I make one. And I forgo the fries now, which is insane. I’m sponsored by fries. 

I learned to cook.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

aerobat66 said:


> I just work the affected parts, with stretches.


Thanks for the input. My wife had some results back and nothing comes to it as per gout or P F. Just injury to the foot , ball of foot - bottom behind big toe mis shapen and swollen. Much of this started weeks or more before a marthon of longer days at work, more being on her feet and more walking added to it- moving the office location too. Her fitbit showed 35 miles over 5 days of just that type of effort. 
Kind of "the perfect storm".

I availed the budget to get her researching and shopping-trying - buying footwear that benefits. She likes Sketchers for now. 
At the end of her work day, I shuttle things to her and have her camp out in bed , feet eleveted and her faves on tv with dinner. If she can cut her traffic load down and still maintain her work load by delegating , etc.. I think/hope it settles down.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> hahha..great post.
> 
> but to be serious. i'm aging okay. i wouldnt say gracefully, but yea. "okay"
> 
> ...


I've had three or four colonoscopies and have done about 15,000. Trust me:


no one in the room cares in the least what your ass looks like. They see 1000 asses a year.
you can't tell a joke about colonoscopy that the people in the room haven't heard a hundred times before
the prep is a nuisance. There is no easy way to clean out the colon to allow for a useful colonoscopy. If there was...I'd know about it. I get colonoscopies too.
Current colonoscopy screening recommendations from the American Cancer Society are first colonoscopy at age 45, and every 3, 5, or 10 years thereafter depending on risk category. I typically find 2 or 3 colon cancers a month, the vast majority in patients that just never got around to getting their first screening colonoscopy, or went longer than the recommended intervals. That's always a sucky conversation to have with the patient after they wake up.

Occasionally, an upper GI endoscopy is done at the same time. Usually not, because insurance only pays for one scope at a time. Increasingly, we find esophageal cancer - there's been a 600% increase in that terrible disease over the last 35 years. That really sucks...at least we can often _cure_ colon cancer. Esophageal cancer...not so much. Consider asking about upper GI endoscopy if you are a male over age 50 and especially if you've had a history of heartburn or reflux.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

tubby74 said:


> but reading glasses suck. What is this I am about to eat? can't tell unless I go find my glasses. Reading on a pillow in bed, and just cant find a comfortable position without glasses getting all skew. its one of those minor annoyances you put on someone to really mess with them


I've upgraded to some cool looking ones, and keep a few pairs around now. One a the office and 2-3 around the house. Reading menus without them is nearly impossible now, too.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"First, I drank a 12-pack prior to eating them. Second, I found that 6 large caps & stems was way too much to take the first time. When it hit me, it really hit me. I could not even open the zipper to my tent door. I had done LSD a few times prior to that, and the 'shrooms blew those acid trips away."

A 12 pack! And shrooms! What are you 19? Get off our forum, you young hippy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dbhammercycle said:


> Still better than the alternative.... as far as we know.


So by the title if the thread I specifically came in here to say that. You just had to beat me to it by 24 hours.


----------



## jond63 (May 26, 2010)

I posted this in a different thread re: PF 

I don't know if this will help anyone else, but along with stretching I found an old rolling pin for baking works excellent for massaging the muscles in my feet. I use a 3" wooden one and just roll my foot over it while standing. A large dowel or pipe might be cheaper, but I had the pin. At first it hurt like crazy, then just hurt real good. I do it regularly now after riding or walking and it has helped me immensely. Move your foot in different positions as you roll and get different muscles.


----------



## Mark 42 (Sep 16, 2015)

At about 35, I did some BMX racing (because my son wanted to try it, and it looked fun). I also ran my first marathon - and I was one of those people who hated running when I was younger.
At 40 I started unicycling (because my son did, and it was a challenge & I could already juggle).
At 50 I started doing Taekwondo, because my kids were doing it, and I was going to be there watching & needed esercise, so I figured I'd give it a try. 
Now I'm 58 & because I injured my foot & will be working nights for awhile, I'm going to do som mountain biking to get exercise.

Getting old does suck. 

Forgetting things, and not having the mental acuity I had many years ago is frustrating and a bit discouraging. I see young guys picking up new systems (I'm an aerospace engineer) and I struggle to keep up where I was once among the brightest.

The medical issues that come with an older body (Just a minute, I need to pee... okay I'm back... wait I think I need to pee again) can be challenging sometimes.

What I find most frustrating is how long it takes to recover from injuries, and how much harder it is to get into and stay in shape (yes, round is also a shape, but that's not what I mean by "in shape".

I wish I could be young again, but that's not how life works, so I try to be as young as I can, and then take time to recover afterwards. I still spar with guys half my age, and use my age earned wisdom to find weaknesses and exploit them. The younger guys are faster, but I still surprise them with the speed I have on my good days, and I can catch them off guard by being patient and finding opportunities.

You just have to accept the realities, and still try to keep a young attitude. 
I'm still always open to trying new things. I still return to things I did when I was younger (Rock climbing, mountain biking, dirt bikes, RC Models, etc.) and there's a few that I intend to go back to some day (Like hang gliding). There's things on my bucket list that I will start on after I retire and have more time.(Building an airplane and getting a pilot's license).

So, getting old is hard sometimes, and for some people it can be really hard.
I've been lucky enough not to have major medical issues.

But keeping as active as you can, and having something that brings you pleasure and exercise can really help make aging easier. I still like TKD, and will return to it when I can. Right now, riding my bike brings me pleasure, and gives me exercise. I probably won't be doing crazy downhill riding or 100 mile MTB rides - but I'll have fun & enjoy riding with my wife & friends.

So, anyone want to go on a short & easy ride that might let me get to compress the suspension a little on my first full suspension MTB? I'll be up for longer & harder rides next summer, if all goes well and I stick to it for awhile. But my goal is to have fun, then and now... and to keep acting younger than my age, even if it hurts for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Getting old ain't all that bad. I just turned 54.

Yea it's true that my eyes now are at 20/200 uncorrected compared to 20/150 when I was in my 20s. Decent glasses take care of that even if they are multivision ones. My hearing is starting to go but that's more due to 24 years of sirens then it is to age alone. 

I still recover about as fast as I did 15-20 years ago. It might take me a little bit more time to see gains in my fitness after a long lay off but it's really not that much to be truly noticeable. My running is somewhat slower then it was 10 years ago but then I have been focusing on ultras not 4-5 mile runs like longer ago. My road biking is slower, but my mileage is way down. On the MTB I'm riding stuff I didn't 10 years ago. When I do hurt myself I recover quite nicely, sometimes faster then in the past, mostly because I've learned how to treat myself. 

Last year I took a rather tough course that was related to my job. A bunch of info was thrown at us really, really fast. I did my normal which was to beat the snot out of the kids grade wise. I still learn as fast or faster then the kiddos. To tell the truth I'd hate to trade in all the life experiences and accumulated knowledge that I have that helps me to understand and learn new things. 

Age is mostly a state of mind. Everyone that I see that complains about getting older end up decrepit long before those that just embrace getting older as a fact of life. My crapper still works as does the multi tool and I don't need any stinkin' meds to make then work. 

Yea I know that as we age we will start to break down, but I'm not embracing the inevitable just yet.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Daydreamer said:


> Age is mostly a state of mind.


No, age is mostly physiology. State of mind is how you deal with it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Daydreamer said:


> Getting old ain't all that bad. I just turned 54...
> Age is mostly a state of mind...


54 aint nothin. Get back to us in another 10 years or so.



Cuyuna said:


> No, age is mostly physiology. State of mind is how you deal with it.


Exactly.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

I work with some young people. It’s crazy how they do not have the ability to talk to someone of the opposite sex. Man, if I knew then what I know now....wow. 

In that aspect, I’ve improved. 

Too bad I’m old and very married. Haha.


----------

